# Linking my account toTapatalk



## MedicTWO (22 Jun 2014)

Hey all

I was wondering if there was a way to link my account to Tapatalk? I can only seem to create a new account or use my facebook. I would really prefer not to use Facebook and having a second account seems pointless.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jun 2014)

I logged in via Tapatalk a while ago, and was never given an option for facebook. Simply just logged in with my already in use account.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Jun 2014)

Check the version of Tapatalk you're using; there was an older one where the screen display wouldn't scroll down to let you log on using your existing login.


----------



## MedicTWO (24 Jun 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Check the version of Tapatalk you're using; there was an older one where the screen display wouldn't scroll down to let you log on using your existing login.



There doesn't seem to be that option. It is a new version though; I just downloaded it as I have to send the laptop in to be repaired.


----------



## Old EO Tech (24 Jun 2014)

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> There doesn't seem to be that option. It is a new version though; I just downloaded it as I have to send the laptop in to be repaired.



The way the new version works is you create a new Tapatalk account(if you don't have one already) and then do a search for army.ca, and select it.  Then when in Army.ca, tap the More icon in the top left and in the menu, select login, then you can actually login to Army.ca, and it can remember your login.

I just did this myself, not all to user friendly but it worked.


----------



## MedicTWO (24 Jun 2014)

Perfect thanks!


----------

